# our dog won't let us put drops in his ears does he have to be sedated? :(



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

UPDATE

muzzled him and just pinned him down with a couple family members to get his ears checked at the vet. Ear infection in both ears :hammer:

They sedated him and did a thorough cleaning, and he has been on oral antibiotics for a week now and slowly titrating down benadryl since the cleaning per doctor's orders. They also gave him an allergy shot a day before. We have to clean his ears every couple days with some wash and massage in some antibiotic ointment in his ear canal. We put a cone on his head to prevent him from pawing his ears further and let the tips heal to stop the bleeding and ridiculous spray of blood from head shaking.

He is doing great and is healthier than ever. Thanks for the help everyone! guess I was just a tad bit scared of the vet and controlling him, but I've overcome that now with your helpful posts. Love this site! :clap::clap:










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
we haven't taken him to the vet as he is dog aggressive and barks at strangers. His ears bleed cause he scratched them cause of an infection or ear mites. There is brown waxy buildup so we got the hertz ear mites meds and the first couple days he let us put them in but hated it.

the waxy debris disappeared and all was good, but now it is back and he will not let us touch his ear without jumping away and yelping let alone put drops in.

I really do want to take him to the vet, he is 3 and hasn't been since his shots. Does the vet have to sedate him to clean his ears/put meds in or can they like muzzle him and pin him down?

what are the dangers of sedation? Any long term effects?

he doesn't bite and hasn't bitten any person or animal. He just barks, and on the many occasions that dogs came up to him without a leash, he just runs up to them and barks a foot away and has never bitten.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know if performance kennels method works for mites too but her homemade mix worked wonders for our dogs ear infection, cleared up in no time. They dont usually like you putting drops in its kinda one of those situations you need to just bear down and do it , he may yelp cause it hurts touching the ears you know how it is when you have a ear infection right? helps if you have 2 people one to hold him and the other get in the drops { it didnt take much we just used a few drops at a time and massaged a bit }
have you tried this stuff? explains a bit on ear infections as well maybe has an underlying cause for them to be returning.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sedation i cant see being an option , you usually have to apply drops numerous times a day not just once , so sedating that much isnt really realistic.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeast infection. Barking isn't DA. It's a scare tactic. Your dog is trying to move his fears away. Don't think its mites. Waxy brown sounds like yeast infection. Uneeded medicine may bug him. 3 years old and can't go to a vet? Sounds like more serious issues than ears to me. Sedation only dangerous on unhealthy dogs. Should never have to sedate OR MUZZLE to check ears.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

samsizzle said:


> we haven't taken him to the vet as he is dog aggressive and barks at strangers....
> 
> he doesn't bite and hasn't bitten any person or animal. He just barks, and on the many occasions that dogs came up to him without a leash, he just runs up to them and barks a foot away and has never bitten.


then your dogs not aggressive hes just scared or a cur... if you cant pin the dog down yourself and give him the meds (either by the help of your boyfriend, girlfriend, friend or yourself) then theres a bit of an issue there thats jmo the only reason the dog would bite you is if the dog didnt trust you and if the dog did bite you then the dog needs to be put down. to me it kinda sounds like your a little scared of your dog

none the less aggressive or not the dog needs to go to the vet so you can figure out what the problem really is.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres another one someone just posted , says garlic mashed up and used with olive oil can be used to cure mites if applied to the inside of the ear 
http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/39801-just-started-my-pups-raw-diet.html

I havent tried this and cant vouche for it , just found it interesting and thought id pass it along. I have used the homemade remedy PK posted in the 1st link though and can say that works well.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Never met a dog that I couldn't force to comply with any form of treatment. Sit on the floor...put your legs over the top of him, and force him to do what you want. I wouldn't take him to the vet, seems like a waste of money to just clean and put drops in...but that's me...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You have several issues here, first if you are treating for ear mites and he doesn't have them then you are wasting time and money. Unless you have an indoor/outdoor cat who has ear mites I would not think it would be ear mites. You probably have a raging ear infection and I would go to the vet to have them checked. They will muzzle and treat him or the could sedate him and both options are fine. Sedation is safe for a healthy dog and they do not put them out where they need to be on oxygen just enough they can work with the dog. After you get that checked next you need to get some help with training. DA can be controlled when you go out in public, you can have a DA dog or even a reactive dog act neutral when around other dogs through training. Also your dog should let you take care of them and that is also with training so they will allow you to do what you need to them. Find a good trainer in your area (not at petsmart or petco) and work with them on your obedience.


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You have several issues here, first if you are treating for ear mites and he doesn't have them then you are wasting time and money. Unless you have an indoor/outdoor cat who has ear mites I would not think it would be ear mites. You probably have a raging ear infection and I would go to the vet to have them checked. They will muzzle and treat him or the could sedate him and both options are fine. Sedation is safe for a healthy dog and they do not put them out where they need to be on oxygen just enough they can work with the dog. After you get that checked next you need to get some help with training. DA can be controlled when you go out in public, you can have a DA dog or even a reactive dog act neutral when around other dogs through training. Also your dog should let you take care of them and that is also with training so they will allow you to do what you need to them. Find a good trainer in your area (not at petsmart or petco) and work with them on your obedience.


Yup you are correct, he had an infection in both ears. The vet was able to check his ears with the muzzle on with me wrapping my arm under his body around his neck and my brother firmly securing his head. Every time the vet approached him he went ballistic!

This has gone on for too long and he needs a thorough cleaning so we opted for sedation and a deep cleaning followed with anti biotics (oral), allergy shot, and some follow up cleaners to apply in his ears after along with a head cone.

Holding him and watching him struggle and cry and then finally relax as the muscle relaxant kicked in was heart breaking. He laid there powerless and probably scared out of his mind as I comforted him as much as I could before I was escorted out of the room. Brought back memories of when my German shepherd past away as I held him in my arms ehhh can't wait to have him back in a few hours.

Thanks for all the help, maybe we will try some home remedies once we finish the course of treatment. God bless you all and your beautiful dogs


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

UPDATED in OP


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

On a regular basis, usually when clipping nails, I put my finger in my dogs ears and mouth. Just to desensitize them in case they have a problem. Plus I like to check their teeth for any problems. First I begin by scratching behind the ears, then I look in the ear and put my finger in. I know it sounds weird but I like to be able to handle my dogs with ease and not wait til something happens and then wrestle them down. My dogs are cool with this as they know I'm not going to hurt them.


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

P.S. your dog may have allergies to his dog food that caused this infection. My Rotty had a chronic ear infection then I switched to Diamond dog food and she hasn't had a problem since


----------

